# Tracking Suggestions ( shoes)



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So, what kinda shoes do you guys wear? Most of our members are ocnstantly buying 100-300 dollar boots for tracking, and I normally just wear an old pair of work boots, but they just aren't comfortable and I end up half limping around before OB/Protection. 

What do you suggest> I see hunting boots, rain boots, winter boots, etc... but does it really matter? Thinking maybe I need better tread so I don't have to kick in as heavy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been wearing my UGGS this winter mostly because it is sooo cold and they are sooo warm. 

I can't afford the $300.00 tracking boots plus a nice pair of winter boots for myself so I use both. 

I do plan on purchasing rain boots for the upcoming months though.

During the summer I use running shoes, have been known to work in flip flops once or twice... shh.. don't tell.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

$300 tracking boots? 

I just use whatever I happen to be wearing that is comfortable and weather appropriate.... work boots, hiking boots, snow boots, sneakers, sandals. I do have a pair of $20 tall plain rubber boots from farm store that get a lot of use in spring when it's muddy, or when it's raining or when tracking in taller grass that is wet with dew. But that's just to keep my feet and pants dry. 

I know people who are downright superstitious about their tracking footwear and I've never understood it as I've not found that what shoes I wear makes any difference whatsoever to the dog running the track.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a pair of Muck Boots Arctic Sports, and I love them:

*http://tinyurl.com/4shf5vk*

They're tough enough that an occasional rock or dirt clod to the toe doesn't hurt, yet they're soft enough to lay an FH track in without making my feet hurt.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use Muckmaster Muck boots, 16" with the rubber all the way up (my yard turns into about 6 inches of standing water in the spring so I need rubber boots anyway). They are ten thousand times more comfortable than any other boot I've tried, and I have arthritis in my right foot so I have to be more picky. They were not cheap (about $100) but after a year I got a crack in one boot and they were replaced free of charge. My brother is a professional outdoorsman (fishing guide) and they have his stamp of approval.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I might need to try those!

The rubber "farm boots" here are about $50.00 for the insulated ones... I'd rather put the money into something of better quality anyway.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I use Asolo hiking boots and Gaiters

My calves are too big and my feet too small to fit comfortably into a boot that slides on


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I might need to try those!
> 
> The rubber "farm boots" here are about $50.00 for the insulated ones... I'd rather put the money into something of better quality anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


I Mucks I have are not even the "arctic" ones for winter and my feet have never ever been cold in them even in the Michigan winters, nor have they ever gotten wet even in several inches of standing water or walking through a stream. In the winter I don't even wear special socks, just maybe two pairs, more for extra cushion than warmth. I've been known to slip them on barefoot to do a quick yard cleanup. I also like that they are "hands free", they have this tread that runs up the back of the heel that easily catches on just about anything for pulling them off. Also there are no liners, never EVER again will I wear boots that have liners!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have the same boots as Lies. I use them for tracking, for yardwork, for walking the dog in cold/wet conditions, and I do love them.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Muck style boots are nice, but when I'm tracking in pretty consistant/easy walking kinds of places, particularly when it's warm out, I just wear sandles. I try to walk normally as well.

Al Govednik


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depends on the conditions. If it is wet I wear boots. Dry, I wear what ever I am wearing.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Whatever footwear I decide to have on depends on the weather and where I will be tracking. I have very picky feet, so comfort is a must 

For mucky/swampy tracking, I usually wear my weather-proofed Asolo hikers and gaiters. I hate having cold wet feet! I am also thinking of getting a pair of the boots that Lies has for this reason.

When tracking in regular grassy spots, I wear whatever I happen to have on my feet (sandles, runners, etc)

For dry, prickly spots, I usually wear my summer hiking boots.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Muck or bust!

ETA: I am on my second pair of Mucks in 4 years and that is only because I am now a member of the club everyone asks about. The "there's one shoe on the side of the road, how did that person lose ONE shoe?" club.:hammer:


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow.. what an array of answers!!!

Well... because i didn't mention, it isn't ALL about the colt ( i have lots of different socks for the weather), and YET on the wet, so I see where cheap rain boots would work ( cept, again, my calves don't fit comfortable in them, if they even fit at all!!!!). Mine is more... to avoid having to stomp SO many times.. With Cullen, we are on two turns, good food, but still visible... and I help with some of the pups, which need GOOD prints left.... ( my dog can't track sandal tracks... well.. I dunno.. I will try soon, but for now we are just getting him used to turns and distraction before we make it harder!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LOL, Jesusica!I've got muckboots, too. I wear them when it is wet and cold, otherwise I'll wear whatever the weather/temp conditions. 
I don't do flip flops, I'll throw on my trail shoes to lay the track when it is hot out.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

I wear my Mucks even during Texas summers. I just fold the top down so it's more of a hi-top than a boot.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Rubber boots, or Leather Hikers, or running shoes. 

I usually wear rubber boots all winter though - rarely do I get cold feet.


----------



## jbdarow (Sep 22, 2008)

For when you can't lay the track barefoot....


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

I just bought a pair of these and they are far more comfortable than my boots that cost 5 times as much. I can't recommend them enough. 

Crocs Georgie Black Boot


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fast said:


> I just bought a pair of these and they are far more comfortable than my boots that cost 5 times as much. I can't recommend them enough.
> 
> Crocs Georgie Black Boot


Really? Wow, I am totally intrigued! I might have to get a pair!!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the Georgie boots - I love them...but not for tracking. The soles are very soft (the whole boot is made from the soft plastic Croc material), and they don't leave much of a disturbance in the ground. They are also NOT warm - I wore them once out sheepherding in the winter and my feet FROZE.

I got a pair of Muck Boots (I think the Chore boot). They are awesome! Waterproof, warm...even standing outside herding for 2 hours in 10 degree weather, my feet were toasty.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I'm going to order a pair of Muck Boots - I am torn between Artic Sport Mid-Cut, the Hoser Classic Mid-Cut Work Boot, The Chore Mid-Cut or The MuckMaster Mid-Cut...Anyone have any advice?? I'm not sure what the pros/cons are. I want to order ASAP though b/c the cheap winter boots I got from Target are leaking from how wet/sloppy/slushy it is around here right now.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do SAR and have my LLBean Cresta Hiking boots and also some Neos Overboots

I LOVE the Neos becuse they fit over whatever I am wearing. Boots, Tennis shoes, etc....The Neos overboots are awesome and easy to get on and off and still offer the support of whatever shoes I would normally wear. They do NOT rattle around but cinch on good.

NEOS® Performance Overshoes


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

16" Muck Chore Boots. I keep a pair at work, a pair in the car during winter, a pair in the garage... Mid cuts are not that useful because you can roll the 16" boots down if you want a lower boot, but you can't roll the mids up if you need more boot.

The hosers are great for hosing down the milking parlor (if you have one), but have much less sole and so are much less useful in snow, ice, mud, etc.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have the edgewater muck boots. They seem to be lighter-weight than the muckmasters or chores, thats why I chose those. I should have went a size larger...


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the tall Chore boots...I have to track or herd in tall grass sometimes and I needed the height. I wouldn't get the Arctic ones especially if you'll be wearing them in warm weather...the regular boots are plenty warm!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My old SAR team used the NEOS too but I'm looking for a boot to pull on easily at my apartment when the weather is gross to take the boys out as well. If I'm going to shell out so much $$ I want them to be usable for both SAR and as rain boots.

As far as the 16". I have a very large calf compared to my small feet and I KNOW the 13" fit in my size b/c that's what I tried in the store. However, that's the ONLY boot of my size they had to try on...do you all think that if the 13" fits, the 16" will fit? I am only 5'1" so that will put the boots pretty near the back of my knees (I think). The Bogs didn't fit b/c they were too tight on my calves (well they fit my calves fine but if I wanted to tuck my pants in, they wouldn't fit).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

FG167 said:


> I think I'm going to order a pair of Muck Boots - I am torn between Artic Sport Mid-Cut, the Hoser Classic Mid-Cut Work Boot, The Chore Mid-Cut or The MuckMaster Mid-Cut...Anyone have any advice?? I'm not sure what the pros/cons are. I want to order ASAP though b/c the cheap winter boots I got from Target are leaking from how wet/sloppy/slushy it is around here right now.


Falon I use the Muckmasters and IMO they are plenty for Michigan winter. If you go heavier/thicker then they just get more hot in the summer. I am always cold and my feet have never been cold in Muckmasters, even going out to clean up after the dogs without socks on. I have the taller version and prefer them, especially for tracking in various cover b/c I'm terrified of spiders and there can be prickers, or the hay is wet up to the top. I don't have any problem with them going on/off. They are a very soft, supple leather and neoprene which is extremely flexible. I wear knee-length socks in the winter AND tuck my pants into my boots no problem. To me they are my all purpose boot. I was in them today cleaning the yard, wading through the swam it's become, then I wore them to the pet store to use the dog washing station. I have arthritis in my right foot and the thicker sole is actually what I need so they are comfortable for standing in and doing chores. It was a bit of an adjustment driving in them though but I got it pretty fast (better than when I have to wear a cast up to my knee on my right foot!).


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I understand the pros of the tall boots (although the spider thing has my skin crawling!) and I'm totally willing to spend the extra $$ on a quality product. But, I have size 6 feet and my calves comfortably fit in size 7 Bogs with my pants tucked in (ONLY my calves with no pants fit in the size 6). I only had the shorter 13" Muck Boots to try on (in size 6) at Gander (the ONE women's pair they had) - based on your boots, if I can get the 13" ones on over my calves, should I be fine with the 16"?? I have no way to try besides to ship them in and check so I just wanted input from those that have them!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure I've never worn shorter boots and I ordered my Mucks so I've never tried another size or brand (other than tall, hiking style lace boots which drive me nuts). Have you tried on Aren's? She has small feet too. Mine are a 9 (got a half size too bog to accommodate multiple socks). Michelle wore tall Boggs and IMO they did seem a bit tighter fit than Mucks.


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

OK so maybe I am lazy or it just is me, but I wish someone would invent a boot/shoe made especially for tracking training! where it spits out a treat at every step, or something like that, this leaving food at every step (i have a puppy and a beginner tracker) is killing my back! 
PS I like the Schnees Boots! SUPER BOOTS!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

> where it spits out a treat at every step


 :rofl:


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Zisso said:


> :rofl:


LOL I know such an odd thought!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

newlifecowgirl said:


> LOL I know such an odd thought!


Not really..I thought it was great! Especially knowing how tough it is on your back to lay a track for Gracie


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I just got my MuckMaster Hi Muck Boots today - and they are AWESOME!!! Worth every penny and fit fine - I am SO EXCITED!!! Even with bare feet they feel nice on the inside, good arch support and very warm. Easy to put on and take off even though I am awkwardly shaped too - REALLY like them


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I tried a pair on that are a whole size bigger than my shoes ( friends) and I don't know if I could get the right size to fit... but I wanna order online where I can get a better price.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

I have hiking and muck and every thing in between.
Do any of you consider what type of shoe you ware as part of you lesson
Examples I may use a smooth sole shoe if I dont have allot of time to age my track. Another lesson might be working with a big secondary I might ware a boot with heavy lugs to create a strong disturbance. 
I do pay attention to what I ware and consider it in my lesson more so when my dog is young and learning but I'm always mindful of what I ware and how it will affect the ground we are tracking on.
I think its something worth adding or considering in your lessons.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Yes and no. Sometimes I track barefoot when I'm doing a soft sod track, just for something a bit different for the dog. Otherwise, I wear the Mucks. I'm limited by a physical problem with my foot, and not worth a week of pain to wear a bad/uncomfortable shoe or boot just for the dog to track something new (sorry, not THAT into tracking!). I am most comfortable barefoot, or wearing a very good shoe/boot with a very thick and inflexible sole (Mucks and Merrells are really the only thing comfortable I've found). When we start having others lay the tracks, we can learn that way.


----------

